# My 2011 kids (Pictures of all) July1st update



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay so Im done with my kidding season. It was my first time with pregnant does and having kids.
Well I was stressing out at first but after Binky delivered first and I saw she had twin bucks and good sized ones and delivered all by her self I had a sense of relief. Well although Binky had kidded two healthy boys I still had one more doe to kid. Blu kidded one single doeling and she was healthy. Blu also delivered by her self with out any assitance from me or a vet. This was both does first time kidding. All babys are healthy and nursing just fine. They were born a week in a half a part I have two twin bucks and one single doeling.  Im very very excited to watch this doeling grow up. She is just beautiful with her coloring. 

We will be retaining the doeling for our herd and the twins will be up for sale and ready to go in September. 
I wanted to thank everyone who helped me through my stress and questions. 

We are planning on breeding the three older does this November to a Nigerian Dwarf buck. I will keep everyone posted on who the breeder will choose for us.
I will not know until it gets closer to do that so Im thinking August we may now who for sure.

But Thanks again to everyone who cheered us on!! 


PICTURES:

Blu and her doeling 






Blu's doeling






Binkys first born twin Manny





Binkys second born twin Sid (He was the only one born with Wattles)


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 23, 2011)

Very Cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2011)

congrats on the healthy goats.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice !!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks !!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Jun 23, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## elevan (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay, what buck did you use for breeding?!?!?  Those kids are gorgeous!!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 23, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Okay, what buck did you use for breeding?!?!?  Those kids are gorgeous!!


I used a Nigerian Dwarf buck that I owned but had to sell due to lack of space right now. He had wattles too


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 23, 2011)

That is an awesome buck!  Adorable babies too!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow! He is a beautiful buck!  LOVE  his horns!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you! He is very gentle and laid back and NEVER smelled. We got lucky when we had him!


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Very cute babies!


----------



## cowgirl22 (Jun 24, 2011)

CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 24, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay so my bucklings will be a month old on July 14th! Wow time flys by when they are kids!! Here are some pics of my boys.

Manny:





Sid:






Last but not least my darling doeling. 

Faline:


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 1, 2011)

oh they are stunning~~~~ very pretty...

congrats


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 2, 2011)

Gorgeous!  I can't wait for babies!!



Bobbi


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh wow, so adorable!!!


----------

